# Audit App question



## NYCtargetemp (Aug 31, 2021)

Hello, 

When using the audit app, does scanning a backroom location and clicking “all done” just delete the items from the location and not mess with the on hands or anything?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 31, 2021)

NYCtargetemp said:


> Hello,
> 
> When using the audit app, does scanning a backroom location and clicking “all done” just delete the items from the location and not mess with the on hands or anything?


yes.


----------



## NYCtargetemp (Aug 31, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> yes.


Okay thank you, just wanted to make sure before I moved a lot of product.


----------

